# Everybody cross your fingers!!!



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Linda, my breeder (Thor and Sadie's breeder) Just emailed me. She has a beautiful girl from the same dad as Thor and the people who picked her want to back out. Please pray that they do. ray:
I want her!!!
she has a tail!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Donna , she is gorgeous....red and white and a tail !

Keeping everything crossed for you, let us know when you know please

Good Luck

Val


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Absolutely everything crossed Donna! Jenna and Meadow are walking cross legged too


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck. :twothumbs:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Eeeeeek! Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooh she is beautiful :love-eyes: fingers and paws crossed for you. If it's meant to be, it will happen xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Donna - hope that it works out for you...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh that would be great, she's so cute - did they say when they would know? fingers crossed here too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Ooh that would be great, she's so cute - did they say when they would know? fingers crossed here too.


she said they wanted a boy and they will let her know for sure by tomorrow. I kind of wish she had waited until she knew I could have her before showing me but if it is meant to be it will. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow she is a beauty! Fingers and paws crossed here for you!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Everything is crossed for you. Good luck,hope you get her she is lovely x x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is beautiful, love those reds!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow! She is lovely........fingers crossed, and toes and paws!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

any news Donna? eep:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> any news Donna? eep:


no and you know I have checked my email about 700 times an hour!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> no and you know I have checked my email about 700 times an hour!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


lol  I'm virtually checking it with you!!


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope you get her they shouldn't have her f they are not sure, you should get her


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

What a cutie.hope it works out. Everything crossed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

kiwi37uk said:


> Hope you get her they shouldn't have her f they are not sure, you should get her


I totally agree 
My fingers are going numb from crossing and I am trying to keep myself in check in case the do keep her. Of course you know that is not working.....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!! Sooooo excited for you!! Not gonna do the poo dance til you let us know!!! She is really beautiful. Sami and Carley are ready to do the doodle dash for you . . . .


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

head shoulders knees and toes and fingers and paws crossed for you Donna

she is absolutely gorgeous..... it will be like the wizard of oz but instead of repeating there is no place like home you should tell yourself ' she will fit nicely into my home' Lol


everything is doubly crosssed


have you heard anything?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cockapoomummy2be said:


> head shoulders knees and toes and fingers and paws crossed for you Donna
> 
> she is absolutely gorgeous..... it will be like the wizard of oz but instead of repeating there is no place like home you should tell yourself ' she will fit nicely into my home' Lol
> 
> ...


I just posted a thread on the puppy place called introducing Willow!!!!!:jumping::jumping::jumping: She contacted me this afternoon and said she is ours! Then she sent me a bunch of pictures. We are happy and nervous but happy!!!


----------

